# PayLessTax.ie



## Hans (24 Oct 2008)

Has anyone any experience of dealing with this group. Their rates seem very good and it would save me alot money compared to my accountant as I have a very very small company and do alot of the work myself anyway my accountancy fees were 3K last year.  They seemed to get a good write up in paper. I would appreciate any feedback.


----------



## dooloo (24 Oct 2008)

As far as i know, they only cater for income tax returns and not for companies


----------



## ubiquitous (24 Oct 2008)

The services outlined on their website do not include any element of advice although they say that they offer "consultations with our tax consultants at reduced rates for our members."

Most of what they offer is already available for free in some shape or form on ROS.


----------

